# 1968 24/20 Custom Schwinn



## Robertk (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## wheelbender6 (Mar 31, 2021)

Awesome. Where did you find the 24" drag slick?


----------



## Robertk (May 18, 2021)

wheelbender6 said:


> Awesome. Where did you find the 24" drag slick?



I contacted Jerald directly and purchased there. https://www.jeraldsulky.com/


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 23, 2021)

Robertk said:


> I contacted Jerald directly and purchased there. https://www.jeraldsulky.com/



Do they still make bike tires? I heard they stopped making them a while ago, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Robertk (May 25, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Do they still make bike tires? I heard they stopped making them a while ago, but I don't know for sure.



Their online catalog has them


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 25, 2021)

Robertk said:


> Their online catalog has them



I haven't been able to find them on their catalog. I tried doing a word search, but I don't know if I'm missing something or what.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 11, 2021)

Try calling them


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 15, 2021)

What size wheels the springer originally for


----------



## ogre (Jun 16, 2021)

https://www.jeraldsulky.com/catalog/ (PDF alert)

Page 97
"Wheels, Tires, Tubes, Hub Caps & Wheel Parts" 
"The one and only... Jerald Brand Slick/Flat Tread Black Sidewall Tire for Show Vehicles  2.125” Rim Standard"
24”  205002  $35
26”  205001  $35

Hope this helps! I'm working on similar build that could use one of those 24" slicks, but I've not yet reached out to them.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 16, 2021)

ogre said:


> https://www.jeraldsulky.com/catalog/ (PDF alert)
> 
> Page 97
> "Wheels, Tires, Tubes, Hub Caps & Wheel Parts"
> ...



Awesome! Thanks! $35? That's actually fairly reasonable! I thought it'd cost even more than that!


----------

